# Premium Membership Help



## Rob Wallace

Hey its probably not an idea for newbies yet but trust me it might be in a wee while... i have had loads of people pm ing me to ask how to get the RFUK premium membership. So here goes.

1. Go to your user control panel...the User Cp on top left. click it

2.Look at the tabs on the left.. theres one called paid subscriptions....click it

3.Pretty easy after that... just read and follow till u have those much wanted 5 stars. £10.00 for a year.

4.Alternatively... make loads n loads n loads of posts.

Hope i helped.:no1:


----------



## Synergy

Might want to save image and use the ZOOM option in windows picture viewer


----------



## Rob Wallace

Good Effort mate, think that more than covers that subject.:lol2:

A job well done.:no1:


----------



## Synergy

']['3/-\M \/\/0rk l0l


----------



## Rob Wallace

Synergy said:


> ']['3/-\M \/\/0rk l0l


What he said??????

Hope you all got that.:lol2:


----------



## tick

what r the benefits of premium membership?


----------



## Malky

Picture and Attachment Uploads 
50MB Storage available for your attachments 
The ability to customise and change your user title 
Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages) 
User rank level = 5 Gold Stars 

I'm buying it shortly


----------



## Rob Wallace

Malky said:


> Picture and Attachment Uploads
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments
> The ability to customise and change your user title
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages)
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars
> 
> I'm buying it shortly


Pretty much covers it.. it tells you on the page aswell, have a look at synergys post above.


----------



## brian

How much :bash: I am a Yorkshireman......:whistling2eep pockets short arms


Picture and Attachment Uploads photo bucket

50MB Storage available for your attachments ? wouldent use it 

The ability to customise and change your user title just relog on with diff name

Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages) nobody ever pm's me :sad:

User rank level = 5 Gold Stars if i wanted gold stars id get a job at McDonalds


----------



## Synergy

brian said:


> How much :bash: I am a Yorkshireman......:whistling2eep pockets short arms
> 
> 
> Picture and Attachment Uploads photo bucket
> 
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments ? wouldent use it
> 
> The ability to customise and change your user title just relog on with diff name
> 
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages) nobody ever pm's me :sad:
> 
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars if i wanted gold stars id get a job at McDonalds


LOL

But the user title is this mate

Ultra Citizen

under your username lol


----------



## toyah

tick said:


> what r the benefits of premium membership?


Beside the benefits to us - remember that forums cost money to run, for server space and bandwidth. The "perks" of premium membership are useful, but it's also helping towards the substantial cost of keeping such a large and active forum online and running.


----------



## eeji

brian said:


> How much :bash: I am a Yorkshireman......:whistling2eep pockets short arms
> 
> 
> Picture and Attachment Uploads photo bucket
> 
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments ? wouldent use it
> 
> The ability to customise and change your user title just relog on with diff name
> 
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages) nobody ever pm's me :sad:
> 
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars if i wanted gold stars id get a job at McDonalds



: victory: love it!!


----------



## Sid.lola

toyah said:


> Beside the benefits to us - remember that forums cost money to run, for server space and bandwidth. The "perks" of premium membership are useful, but it's also helping towards the substantial cost of keeping such a large and active forum online and running.


that's the only reason I ever buy subscriptions to sites. If I like them I want to help make sure they keep running!!

Was thinking about doing this but can probably only afford the 6 mnths at the mo : victory:


----------



## R0NST3R

brian said:


> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars if i wanted gold stars id get a job at McDonalds


lmfao


----------



## CTI_Perrin

Brian!!! lol funny...:crazy::no1:: victory:


----------



## vitticeptus

i have this but cannot upload pictures to my signature what am i doing wrong??

sergio


----------



## Meko

if you tell us what you're doing we can tell you what you're doing wrong.


----------



## vitticeptus

im trying to put pictures on using photobucket the same way you would add them to a thread but it wont let me have tried pasting from desktop folders too but no joy.


----------



## Meko

thats why.. you need to link it from photobucket and not upload it. Use the tag that starts http:// rather than


----------



## vitticeptus

Thanks will give it a try


----------



## vitticeptus

Have added an avatar and put a picture in the signature box which is staying there but not being displayed im feeling stupid now:bash:


----------



## Meko

the sig picture needs to be the http:// link.


[img]http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p431/vitticeptus/IMG_0177.jpg[ /img] without the space before the /img]


[img]http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p431/vitticeptus/IMG_0177.jpg


----------



## vitticeptus

thats better just need to trim it down a bit !Thanks for the help

sergio


----------



## matt748

Is it possible to pay for premium membership for another member as a gift???
Any Moderators please help!!!!


----------



## t-bo

matt748 said:


> Is it possible to pay for premium membership for another member as a gift???
> Any Moderators please help!!!!


Yeah, thats no problem. I will shoot you a PM.


----------



## goodwin1234

Vitticeptus, without meaning to sound rude i was just looking through your impressive list of animals, umm... How come you have 0.1.1 Jack Russels?

Sorry really off topic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DRACONODON

I wish I never paid for it now...

Theres nothing to look forward to earning anymore.
awwwwwwww well such is life.

(the stars I mean if any1 dose not know what im talking about)


----------



## Kellis

I think I must purchase beginning of Jan as I want to be a Gold Egg instead of just a plain old Egg... But never want to be nothing but an Egg! :flrt:


----------



## pipster

:2thumb:Thanks i was wondering about that


----------



## MissyBats

I will take a look at premium in a few months, see how I go on here so far so GREAT
x


----------



## Crownan

Sorry if this is a silly question but How do I know if I have a rolling subscription or not?

I got an email saying:

If you have selected a recurring subscription you will be automatically billed for the renewal, else to renew this subscription you must visit http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/payments.phpI cant remember if I have a rolling subscription or not and so dont know if I need to renew!


----------



## t-bo

Crownan said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but How do I know if I have a rolling subscription or not?
> 
> I got an email saying:
> 
> If you have selected a recurring subscription you will be automatically billed for the renewal, else to renew this subscription you must visit http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/payments.phpI cant remember if I have a rolling subscription or not and so dont know if I need to renew!


Should do it automaticly if you got the email, unless you cancelled the subscription from within the paypal account. Any problems let me know.


----------



## Crownan

t-bo said:


> Should do it automaticly if you got the email, unless you cancelled the subscription from within the paypal account. Any problems let me know.


So shall I just wait to see then?


----------



## excession

As a premium member are you able to delete posts from your clasified adds?


----------



## xvickyx

Are there any other payment methids accepted, as I dont have a Paypal account :blush:


----------



## deano955

think i will do it the proper way


----------



## Mrrikki

£10 a year is worth it to help a good forum


----------



## truncheon1973

*?*

Are there any other payment methids accepted, as I dont have a Paypal account


----------



## andyaimee

*Other payments*

Like others are asking, are there any other ways of paying without paypal? 
Thanks


----------



## alan1

truncheon1973 said:


> Are there any other payment methids accepted, as I dont have a Paypal account





andyaimee said:


> Like others are asking, are there any other ways of paying without paypal?
> Thanks


at the moment - NO!

i've been asking for an alternative way to pay for about 6 months, and have yet to be offered one (still got my tenner here!)

if one of the mods comes on this thread to offer another payment method
can someone please pm me, as i rarely come to this section

thanks


----------



## robbrown

I bought it purely to support the site, :L when i started out i got a lot of information from here and i feel it is only right to give something back to the forum


----------



## BrianB

Does subscribing get rid of the advertising banners etc??

Brian


----------



## Graham

You'll still get the adverts across the top of the homepage, the main benefits of membership can be found here Reptile Forums - FAQ: RFUK Specific FAQ, plus of course it helps to keep the forum running which is probably the most important benefit.


----------



## michaelchance

How long should you leave you snake to handle and feed ect from when you first get them I have everything from a day to 3 weeks


----------



## sfinn

*membership upgrade payment*

looking to upgrade membership, any other method of payment other than paypal, thanks


----------



## Alistairs

All done :2thumb:


----------



## kazzi

what i would like to know is why when i now never use the forum i get 10 quid removed without permission from my pay pal account every yr,and have no clue how to stop it happening again and or get a refund, very unhppy camper


----------



## kazzi

help required!!!


----------



## Alistairs

Go into paypal and cancel it simples


----------



## kazzi

done that now, just annoyed at money being taken at twice what i paid a year ago , without word!!!


----------



## Alistairs

To be fair it does tell you its an yearly thing and money will come out automatically


----------



## kazzi

yes i found this out today lol when i checked bank account, it doesnt however tell u it will double the amount


----------

